# Aquaclear 70 Impeller Problem



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

Bought a used AC70 on kijiji but the seller "forgot" to tell me that the pump makes a HUGE racket because the impeller doesn't sit properly in the motor unit. The impeller isn't actually broken but for some reason it sits too high. When pushed down further onto the shaft, it runs quietly. Anyone have this problem before and know how to fix it? Replacing the impeller might fix it, but the impeller doesn't actually seem broken so I'd rather not spend $20 on new impeller before asking around!

Thanks guys


----------



## iGeeve (Aug 29, 2012)

Take the impeller and coat the metal/magnet piece in vasoline. Worked for me and got rid of any rattle.


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

iGeeve said:


> Take the impeller and coat the metal/magnet piece in vasoline. Worked for me and got rid of any rattle.


Okay thanks, I'm going to try that tomorrow!


----------

